# Today's walleyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Caught 3 lost one big one. Pretty good day. Had to take pics of myself.Put camera on the hood of my truck, with the 10 second delay.
1st fish








2nd








3rd








Called my buddy Zach, he came down and popped this nice eye.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

looks like a good time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think we'd be hitting Cristine right about now in the old days...cool to see!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I hear you there, Chris. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

4-9-08 eyes








My buddy Brad with a big pig.








My buddy Jacob, moved from Bama, with his first walleye. He was happy.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

those are some nice looking fish! whats that big piggy weigh?


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I noticed that you are from Wahpeton. Do you catch those right around town? Wish I would have known there was good walleye fishing that close when I went to college there!! What are the rules of the Red regaurding it being a border water with MN? Nice fish and keep the pics coming.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That big one was over 8.
You can fish the Red with either Minn or ND license from either side, 3 walleye limit.


----------

